# Ok, this is a first for me.



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

dadandsonsbees said:


> I went and checked some of my swarm traps. One of them I noticed had something white in it that was visible from the entrance hole. When I got real close I noticed it was the Q-tip I had used to apply the LGO, (I know Q-tips are for cleaning ears . I had dropped it in the back of the trap as I usually do.It looks like the scouts that I had seen earlier in the week going in and out had been trying to remove it. This to me is encouraging. But has anybody else encountered this?


137 views and no replies,,,,,,,,,makes a guy get complex:w:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps no one has experienced having a Q-tip partially removed by the bees, and didn't feel qualified to comment. 

Personally, I follow the _OD Frank_ method of LGO distribution, and put 3-4 drops of LGO directly on the wood inside the trap body. No need for Q-Tips! :gh:


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

dadandsonsbees said:


> I went and checked some of my swarm traps. One of them I noticed had something white in it that was visible from the entrance hole. When I got real close I noticed it was the Q-tip I had used to apply the LGO, (I know Q-tips are for cleaning ears . I had dropped it in the back of the trap as I usually do.It looks like the scouts that I had seen earlier in the week going in and out had been trying to remove it. This to me is encouraging. But has anybody else encountered this?


Never encountered but it sounds promising. I baited two swarm boxes with q-tips with LGO on one end and queen juice on the other so I hope your moving q-tip is a good sign!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, not the answer you want but today two scouts were going all over the inside of my workshop. I couldn't tell that the trap was out back!


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

I checked them again at about 5:30 after I had shoved the Q-tip back into the trap the last time I checked them. The bees have moved it back to the opening again. And just when you think you've seen everything the girls surprise ya.


----------



## JewelWeed (Jul 26, 2012)

Curious newbee here....what's LGO?


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

LGO= lemon grass oil


----------



## JewelWeed (Jul 26, 2012)

Ben Franklin said:


> LGO= lemon grass oil


And that will attract wild bees? 

Sorry...probably a question best answered in another thread.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

yes the bees are attracted to it. I use a little in my bait boxes and leave the q tip inside the box. I now have three bait boxes full of bees. Now I have to make some more.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

I used the Q-tip in the box method earlier this season, and I didn't have a chance to get all of my swarm traps out. Then one day I used one of those nuc boxes to gather a swarm I removed with my swarm pole and took it back to my yard. Obviously it wasn't scout bees, but the next morning I noticed something white poking out of the box and finally figured out that the bees were cleaning house. Since then, I only put drops of LGO on the frames and entrance.


----------



## Connor (Jul 1, 2010)

Often the scout bees or robbers in my traps will move the q-tip around and it is common for me to find it up by the entrance hole. It is also common to find it with all the fuzzy part on the end I dipped into the LGO chewed away as well.


----------

